# ridge vent or louvers



## mngreenguy (Aug 23, 2011)

Its a 50's rambler here in MN with low pitch. It has a gable off the front and an addition off the back. There are several louvers on the main house and a few on the addition. It's also (1x8) planks under the shingles not plywood. The garage is also stepped down a foot so not a continuous peak across the middle of the house. 

If i were to switch to a ridge vent style would i want to do all the peaks? it would be about 120 liner feet. I would like to do shingle over ridge vent.


----------



## MJW (Apr 16, 2009)

Sure


----------



## mngreenguy (Aug 23, 2011)

put some thought into that didn't ya


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ya why not.


----------



## timpxyz (Sep 5, 2011)

All the ridge vent and louvers in the world won't matter if you don't have sufficient intake vents at the eaves.


----------

